

In 50 years, Steve Jobs will be forgotten, Gladwell says - rfreytag
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57449162-71/in-50-years-steve-jobs-will-be-forgotten-gladwell-says/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=title

======
jc123
Reminder that what happened to Jobs's own role model could very well happen to
Jobs: [http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/07/opinion/the-man-who-
inspir...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/07/opinion/the-man-who-inspired-
jobs.html)

------
ebiester
<http://www.nndb.com/lists/472/000106154/>

Take a quick look at this list (sort by profession) -- In 1962, only four
businessmen were influential enough to even make this list, and I recognize
only one -- E. F. Hutton, and only because of commercials as a child of the
financial corporation named after him.

That said, we still remember Walt Disney, and Jobs is the first business
leader to capture the country's imagination since him, as far as I can tell.

I think the difference for Jobs is that he doesn't have a company named after
him.

------
mjdecour
Gladwell is one of those people that Steve Jobs would say, "He just doesn't
get it."

------
zerop
If it takes 50 years to forget Steve Jobs, it shows he is so influential.

